# Bananas have 200calories......wow!!



## nlz2468

hi girls i got a bit of a shock this morning when i saw a friends status on facebook saying that a medium banana was 150calories or large 200!!! :shock:

I thought it was a joke but i googled it and its true my friend has always watched what she eats since loosing 5stone a few years ago she now has a daily calorie intake to keep her on track and not fail but she had 3 bananas yesterday as she was hungry and now shes in total shock that it added up to half her daily allowence of 600calories! wow i am shocked to say the least especially when some chocolate bars are 100cals i know what i would prefer. Yes i know fruit is better than chocolate but i know which one i would prefer hehe :winkwink:

did anyone else know about fruit being high in cals? i didnt have a clue. Ah well learn something every day i guess lol
xxx


----------



## Louise23

not until a few weeks ago when i started trying to watch the calories myself.. i use my fitness pal it tells u calorie content in almost everything.. apple for example is 80calories :O


----------



## RJ01

Fruit may not be as low as you think but is very good for you versus a choc bar, you also need to think of the fat content, a choc bar will have a lot of fat in it where as a banana has none.


----------



## Blah11

Yeah, I agree with the PP. Also, fruit has loads of fibre to fill you up for longer, chocolate has none.


----------



## nlz2468

I am still shocked with the high calories i take lots of multi vits so im ok and i havent eaten chocolate in 4 months just saying the calorie comparison in general is shocking


----------



## Faythe

Fruit is really good for you, and it's not just the calorie content that you need to compare but the overall nutrition values.

Bananas are good for fibre and for carbs. They make a great pre-workout snack to keep you fuelled and feeling full for longer during the day.


----------



## nlz2468

Faythe said:


> Fruit is really good for you, and it's not just the calorie content that you need to compare but the overall nutrition values.
> 
> Bananas are good for fibre and for carbs. They make a great pre-workout snack to keep you fuelled and feeling full for longer during the day.

I know fruit is good vs other things and they say to have 5 a day but i dont think it is as good as people make out it to be yes it is fruit and all fruit is good to a certain extent but when comparing a banana to an apple for instant there is a total different of cals. I know alot of people prefere to eat apples and other things instead of opting for a banana i personally dont mind any i do enjoy bananas but i was shocked about the calories but then again i always did know that bananas are a "heavy fruit" keeping you full up for longer!

think ill stick to the apples maybe :)


----------



## RJ01

Yes I see what you mean, on the old weight watchers I would eat an apple as it was half a point versus a banana at 1 and a half points they are a lot higher than other fruits.


----------



## nlz2468

RJ01 said:


> Yes I see what you mean, on the old weight watchers I would eat an apple as it was half a point versus a banana at 1 and a half points they are a lot higher than other fruits.

yes i agree if your counting and watching the calories like on weight watchers im doing the same thing picking other fruit rather than a banana


----------



## LoolaBear

the only reason why bananas and other fruits have higher than expected calorie contents is due to the fact that there are naturally occuring sugars in them.
these sugars are actually quite good for you and only get stored in the body as energy and not fat. 
my nutritionist once told me that if i were to have them in their natural state then not to worry about counting those calories as in general only about 1/8 of them will actually be stored in the body. she did say though if i were to have them any other way (i.e smoothie) then this actually disrupts the sugars natural state in the fruit causing it to breakdown which makes it easier for the calories in it to be absorbed, if i have them in a smoothie then im to count the calories to my daily amount.

but then i follow a slightly different calorie counting diet, not only do i count calories i count energy values, if a food has kinda high calories but has a good energy value then i dont count the calorie content of the food in my total. ive not been following it for a while (christmas messed me up big time!) but when i first started it with a mixture of slimming world as well (mainly for recipe ideas) then within three weeks i lost a stone! xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

I was so shocked when I found out how many calories were in a banana too. I tend to stick to one a day now! :haha:


----------



## nlz2468

TwilightAgain said:


> I was so shocked when I found out how many calories were in a banana too. I tend to stick to one a day now! :haha:

Yes i was shocked never thought there was that many


----------



## africaqueen

Some fruits are much better than others as they are less sugar and keep u full for longer.

Eat lots of apples, pineapple, melon and blueberries etc and go easy on bananas ;-) xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah I was shocked when I started calorie counting a year ago! I only eat 1 banana a day but I do agree with the others that its much much better calories than a choc bar of the same calories :D


----------



## nlz2468

paula85 said:


> Yeah I was shocked when I started calorie counting a year ago! I only eat 1 banana a day but I do agree with the others that its much much better calories than a choc bar of the same calories :D

oh i know fruit is better than chocolate but i know which one i would prefer! :)


----------



## ablaze

grapes are bad for sugar too, most citrus fruits are seen as a treat in dieting!! and they are now saying we should east 7+ portions of fruit an veg a day.. and still expect us not to go over so many calories!!! i try to snack on veg as it has minimum sugar and satisfys my snack attacks! my fridge is full of carrots, cucumber and lettuce lol!


----------



## nlz2468

ablaze said:


> grapes are bad for sugar too, most citrus fruits are seen as a treat in dieting!! and they are now saying we should east 7+ portions of fruit an veg a day.. and still expect us not to go over so many calories!!! i try to snack on veg as it has minimum sugar and satisfys my snack attacks! my fridge is full of carrots, cucumber and lettuce lol!

I love veg more so than fruit i love carrots, sprouts, brocolli and lots more i also enjoy salads :)


----------



## Boothh

i dont think its that shocking really pretty much every food has calories in it, there are lots of good stuff in fruit that keep you full give you energy vitamins etc, all that will add up the calories, plus fruit has alot of sugar in but its natural and better for your body than processed stuff, bananas are quite heavy so obviously they are higher in calories than say berries or grapes which have a high water content, im doing weight watchers pro points and bananas are free points on the plan but i still only have 1 or 2 a day, yeah you can get chocolate bars that are 100cals but they arnt going to fill you up, your just gunna want more cus its not as satisfying, compared to most foods fruits are very low cal LOL.


----------



## Dizzy321

Well said Booth ... I can never explain myself well :lol:


----------



## nlz2468

I think it is quite shocking that fruit contain calories ok every food have them but a banana with 150-200cals really surprised me and alot of other people you just dont expect it to have many for it being fruit


----------



## Vickie

Boothh said:


> i dont think its that shocking really pretty much every food has calories in it, there are lots of good stuff in fruit that keep you full give you energy vitamins etc, all that will add up the calories, plus fruit has alot of sugar in but its natural and better for your body than processed stuff, bananas are quite heavy so obviously they are higher in calories than say berries or grapes which have a high water content, im doing weight watchers pro points and bananas are free points on the plan but i still only have 1 or 2 a day, yeah you can get chocolate bars that are 100cals but they arnt going to fill you up, your just gunna want more cus its not as satisfying, compared to most foods fruits are very low cal LOL.

I agree :)

Also remember that not all fruits (in fact most) are lower calories than bananas (they are one of the highest calorie fruits out there from what I've read). Fruits with a higher water content tend to have lower calories.


----------



## delivery786

I was shocked, when I start to heat a year ago! I eat a banana a day, but I agree with other people very, very good, it's the same Joe calories than one calorie. I think this is quite shocking fruit contains calories each food has identified them, but a banana 150-200cals surprised me and many others, you just do not want it is for its many fruit.


----------



## marteenpetro

Bananas are lovely for fibre and for carbs. They make a great pre-workout snack to keep you fueled and feeling full for longer in the work of the day. I agree if your counting and watching the calories like on weight watchers I am doing the same thing picking other fruit than a banana.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Unlikely you will gain weight off fruit.


----------



## Strawberries

I use myfitnesspal and was shocked to find this, but I find a banana really does fill me up and stops me snaking on rubbish so it's worth it. Much better for you too:thumbup:


----------

